# Gearing on 2002 B544 and Duato in general



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

I was wondering if my B544 was unusually high geared.

In top (5th) gear the engine is doing a little over 2000 rpm at 55mph - 2000 rpm is between 53 and 54 mph.

This means that on A roads I am mainly doing less than 2000 rpm unless really thrashing it.

Is this the standard gearing?

I know that some other Hymers have a different sized wheel and so must have different gearing (either higher because of the larger wheel or the gearbox has been changed to keep the gearing similar).

So to Hymer owners in general - what rpm are you doing at 55 mph?

Please note that I am using GPS to measure my speed, not the speedometer - although it is only slightly fast.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I think your question can be aimed at any Ducato based van not just Hymers.
It sounds like your van has the standard higher ratio Ducato gearing.
Some manufacturers specified a lower 5th gear, I think mainly on larger heavier vans. Maybe a different final drive ratio was also available - not sure on that one, maybe someone else will know.



Trevor


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine has a 5 ton MAM and has the same high gear ratio.

I do not stick to just below 50 mph on single carriageways. Nobody else does and I would just hold them up. If I travel at just over 50 (52 - 53), I can maintain 5th gear as long as it is on the flat. I cannot afford the fuel costs of thrashing the engine in 4th gear. :lol: 

You should not be picked up by speed cameras if you are just over the limit (allegedly). :?


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

My Ducato powered Rapido does the same MPH per RPM. 55 at just about 2000.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far.

I should perhaps point out that I am touring Scotland at the moment and most of the A roads in the Highlands are not really safe for a Hymer at above 50mph - especially the single track with passing places where a joint closing speed of over 100mph over blind summits makes life quite interesting. 8O 

One point I am pondering is if it is more efficient to cruise at around 1500 rpm in top or at 2000 rpm in 4th gear.
After the remap the van will run at 1500rpm on the flat or gentle up slopes but may be more comfortable in 4th.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

LittleGreyCat said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> 
> I should perhaps point out that I am touring Scotland at the moment and most of the A roads in the Highlands are not really safe for a Hymer at above 50mph - especially the single track with passing places where a joint closing speed of over 100mph over blind summits makes life quite interesting. 8O
> 
> ...


You will get maximum torque at about 1800 revs but you will also get poor fuel economy. I never run at much below 2000 revs except briefly in a lower gear.

The Scottish roads that you are talking about reduce my MPG from a max of 23 to 24 down to 18 to 19 as I am in 2nd and 3rd most of the time. I am not moaning as I knew this before I bought the van.

The 1500 revs in a high gear will not be good for your engine or gearbox and I would not recommend doing it. You should be revving up to close to 3000 RPM before changing up a gear to prevent overstraining the bottom end of the engine.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

That sounds about right

The biggest downside is that there is a big step between 4th and 5th that is particularly irritating on Motorway inclines.

I beleive that there is a firm in the Southwest somewhere who will put a lower 5th cog in but......

The quickest and cheapest fix is a remap. 

You will be amazed how much more drivable it is - for £300!!


----------

